# It's best to save everything!



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2008)

Remember is best to save everthing even steel & tin anything metal. I know most people only save the copper and everything above that. But if you think about it you will have just as much money in steel as you do copper. You just have more steel and less copper but the same in terms of money. I just cashed in $200.00 in steel and about $65.00 in copper today. So save everything for the highest return.

Also save any type of wire, batteries, electric motors, ink cartridges, circuit boards All that stuff it worth money. Also check ebay for items you may find in your scraping adventures. If you find anything new that has value or need to know if anything is worth anything please post in this thread and I'll help you out with determining the value of your items.


----------



## skyline27 (Jan 27, 2008)

How about keyboards, power supplies and transformers?


----------



## agpodt77339 (Jan 27, 2008)

I am saving my power supplies and will probably sell them in a bulk lot on ebay. I probably wont get much, but they don't have many/any PM's and just take up space.
Keyboards take it apart:
-Put the wire in my scrap wire box
-There is a little circuit board that I take the parts off then put in my scrap board box
-Recycle the plastic and metal
-Save the mylars for the silver if anyone ever finds a good way to process them.
Always make sure you dont take apart anything vintage, collectable, or or value. Some old keyboards sell for $100+ on ebay.

I am not sure about transformers...they can be hard to get apart sometimes. Maybe scrapyards will buy them if you save enough up.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 27, 2008)

agpodt77339 said:


> -Save the mylars for the silver if anyone ever finds a good way to process them.



I think Steve did a thread on this several (6) months or so back.


----------



## clwp (Jan 27, 2008)

depending on the size of the transformer you can take a saws all and cut away the copper (microwaves/dryers) or you can just throe them in the electric motors and get .15 - .20 per pound for them


----------



## whitesid (Jan 27, 2008)

you should also save the steel cases. steel is up to 10 cents a pound and is expected to go higher.


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 1, 2008)

Nothing Here


----------



## milkandpie (Feb 10, 2008)

I have found that one of the easier items to hoard is insulated wire. 

Any cord or wire is saved. It adds up fast. 

Insulated Copper - .75 cent a pound.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Feb 11, 2008)

just pulled apart a ribbon cable that was fairly new, the conductor inside is stainless steel, not copper. Anyone else run into computer wire thats not copper ( I striped a small bit and put it in a test tube with nitric, no reaction. Added hyrochloric and dissolved. tested for pm, nothing )


----------



## Chuck_Revised (Feb 11, 2008)

Usually a gray/silver colored insulated wire is aluminum.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 18, 2008)

Or, tin or silver coated copper.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Feb 18, 2008)

Alum or tinned copper will yield to nitric, this wire did not yield to nitric.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 18, 2008)

Scrap,

If you are using full strength 70% nitric it won't attack copper or silver very well at all. If you dilute it 50/50 with water it will.

All things considered, I think the wires must be aluminum. Try putting one in HCl.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 18, 2008)

scrapman1077 said:


> Alum or tinned copper will yield to nitric, this wire did not yield to nitric.



Aluminum in not soluble in nitric. 

Harold


----------

